# AC Sprain Experiences?



## TigersBlazers (Dec 31, 2017)

Hey Everyone,

I'm new to the Forum but was hoping I could get some advice from other pick-up players on a little injury I'm experiencing.

I fell off my bike and sprained/separated my AC joint about 3 weeks ago. It's somewhere between a grade 1 or a grade 2 injury. It was my dominant arm so, needless to say, it has been pretty detrimental to my usual 5 days a week pick-up basketball routine. About a week ago I was finally able to shoot a ball again, but only from about five feet away and even then most of my shots were short. 
The basic problem is that even though I have pretty much full mobility back, I still can't really make fast motions with my arm, especially above my head. For example, I still couldn't really extend my arm for a layup, so that's frustrating.

Anyways, enough about my case, because I'm really here to find out if other people have dealt with (and hopefully overcome) the same injury. Has anyone on this forum dealt with an AC sprain or separation? And if so, how and for how long did it effect your game?

Thanks in advance!


----------

